# CAMPUS FOURSOME: Four Erotic College Stories--Yum!



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Hi, Everyone!

Are you ready for a foursome? Of short stories, that is? 

*CAMPUS FOURSOME* just went live for Kindle, and is also available over at Smashwords. 
*Click the cover to try a sample! *



Here's the description:

Campus Foursome is an erotic short story collection from bestselling author Delilah Fawkes, containing four steamy tales of sexual exploration in college.

TIT FOR TAT

Sara has always been a good girl, up until the two most notorious guys on campus ask her and her friend "Will you kiss for us?" The guys want to go tit for tat. If the girls perform for them, they'll give them the show of a lifetime. Can Sara muster the courage to play their seductive game?

Warning: This 3000 word story is for ADULTS ONLY! Bi-curiosity, f/f, m/m, voyeurism. Are you ready to go tit for tat?

HIT THE SHOWERS

Kelly is having one of the worst days ever when the swim coach asks her to lock up the office in the guys' locker room after practice. Even though all she wants is to take a nose dive into a pint of rocky road after her breakup-by-text-message, she agrees.

Instead of finding an empty locker room, she walks in on swim team hotties Ben and Max, and what they're doing to one another makes her forget all about her ex. When she's caught spying on these two doing the locker room nasty, they ask her to join the fun.

Maybe a shower room three-way is just the thing to make her forget all about her troubles as well as her inhibitions...

Warning: The 3000 word story contains m/m oral sex, m/m/f menage scene, and graphic language.

YES, PROFESSOR

When Professor Blackwell catches another of his TA, Emily's mistakes, she's worried the sexy, dominant man has finally had enough of her. However, instead of letting her go, he decides a punishment is in order. Maybe a little discipline is all Emily's needed all along...

This sizzling short story is 3000 words long. Warning: Explicit sex, BDSM, spanking.

CRAM SESSION

When geeky Brian is cramming with the girl of his dreams for tomorrow's test, she admits that she longs for a man to dominate her in the bedroom. Her jock boyfriend isn't cutting it--Lexi wants a man who takes what he wants.

Brian can't believe what he's hearing. They're alone in the library, and his crush is describing his deepest fantasy. He'd love nothing more than to spank her firm *ss and make her his.

Now's his chance. Is he man enough to be the dom she needs?

Warning: This 3400 word erotic story contains explicit sex, bondage, spanking, light bdsm, anal sex, and dirty talk.

This sexy collection is perfect reading for just before bed, but be warned... it may be too hot to handle!

What readers are saying:

"Tit for Tat is a relentless attack on one's senses - a hotbed of sexual innuendo and ultimate satisfaction."

"I look forward to reading more of Ms. Fawkes's books."

"Brilliant!"

Are you ready to get down and dirty in a Campus Foursome?

___

*I'm also offering free review copies to the first 5 people who reply to this thread . Thanks, all, and happy reading!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Delilah-

Congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Don't forget to snag your copy of CAMPUS FOURSOME!

Praise for one of the stories, TIT FOR TAT:

"Tit for Tat is a relentless attack on one's senses - a hotbed of sexual innuendo and ultimate satisfaction."

If you enjoy short, sizzling stories, then you'll definitely enjoy this foursome  .


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

I have the beginning of a new series out now-- a sexy short story called DISCIPLINARY ACTION.

If you enjoyed YES, PROFESSOR, you'll love this one!  

Check out the link in my signature for a sample of this steamy tale of bondage in the office!


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Oh, snap!  It's Monday.

Get over the Monday blues with a little naughty read before bed!  CAMPUS FOURSOME has four totally yummy, naughty bedtime reads about erotic "firsts" on a college campus.

Have you checked it out yet?  Sample it tonight, and see where the evening leads!


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Howdy, All!  

Just popping in to say that Campus Foursome is now taking off across the pond .  If you're in the UK, there's a version for you in your kindle store!

Woo hoo!


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

I'm working on a new foursome called Slave to Authority .  Check out Disciplinary Action in my sig for a sneak peak at the new bundle.  

The next tale in the series, Getting Off, comes out this week!


----------

